# "2000s kids" are misunderstood



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

I was born in 1993, and therefore because I spent most of my childhood in the 2000s (from age 7 to age 16), I consider myself a "2000s kid" not a "90s kid" (as most 2000s kids will call themselves incorrectly).

However, 2000s kids seem to be largely misunderstood online. It seems that most people, mainly these arrogant, entitled "90s kids" stereotype all 2000s kids as disrespectful, hip-hop-loving, bratty little Facebook addicts. That's right, 90s kids consider themselves to be the bees knees, but 2000s kids are lumped in with kids growing up in the 2010s (who mostly are obsessed with hip-hop and social media).

So, I'm making this thread because I want to make it clear. Us 2000s kids were barely anything like this. 

We watched all the same shows 90s kids watched, because they carried over into the 2000s. We weren't disrespectful to our parents. We didn't just listen to hip-hop (I didn't listen to any of it; I myself was introduced to classic rock). We grew up with Harry Potter, the Pixar movies, Ratchet & Clank, and RuneScape. We went to school for God's sake, and we DID play outside (several 90s kids seem to think that all 2000s kids played hooky at home all day). Some of us had Sony Walkmans, not iPods. We didn't all smoke or drink. We chatted on MSN a lot as well, and talked about our favourite cartoons on TV.com. And this is just the tip of the iceberg.

So yeah, we're "special" too, as much as 90s kids hate to admit it. We do not deserve to be stereotyped as brainless, unsociable kids with iPads. Anyone else agree or have anything else to add? :yes


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I usually consider the 90s culture to be carried over till about 2004 or 2005. Really, nothing changed greatly until then. That's when the more modern, rap/social media culture started. 

I can say that anybody born before 1997 can consider themselves a "90s" kid because we all enjoyed the same era of entertainment and pop culture. I can say that as a legitimate 90s kid that I do remember all of the 90s stuff (mostly the late 90s, which was the peak of the 90s in my opinion.) I also remember the early 2000s being my teenage years. Nothing really changed during that time. Everything did start to change however during Dubya's second term in office. That's when the economy started to tank and social media started to kick off. I think once the economy went down the drain, the culture sank with it. We are now a lowest common denominator culture, pandering to whatever works for the least amount of money. I would say that the biggest thing that made the 90s/early 2000s great was the booming economy and limited technology. I can remember when the 64 was the shizznit and when cartoons were a major part of life. I would certainly say that kids born after 2001 live a much different life. Kids don't really act like kids anymore. They try to act too mature at too young an age. They are hitting puberty early also it seems. I don't know. I just think that it was more fun back then compared to now. I just think that none of us expected as kids how badly the economy would suffer and how much our future's would be affected by it.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

TheFather said:


> I would certainly say that kids born after 2001 live a much different life. Kids don't really act like kids anymore. They try to act too mature at too young an age.


That's something i've noticed too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nobody really had facebook until at least 2008-2009. I don't consider facebook to be part of my 'younger generation.' When I was growing up online stuff was all about playing online games, neopets, runescape, habbo hotel and chat rooms and websites like livejournal and Myspace (though I never used the latter site really.) This site called Bebo was popular in the UK for a short while too, but I didn't use that either.

The years I connected to the most in terms of tv/games etc (aside from cartoons which were from 90's/late 80's) were 1997-2004. I listen to music mostly from 80's, 90's, 2000's though. That's just personal for me though.

One generation to the next don't change too much usually. The key difference is when people my age were teenagers we were getting our first mobile phones, and it was like a Nokia 3310 and everyone's phones were by Nokia. It was considered beyond amazing if you had a phone that took pictures, and everyone was concerned with buying custom ringtones for some reason. When the polythonic thing came out everyone was like wow lol. Now there's a lot more choice and children as young as 5/6 are getting smart phones.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just wanted to point out that you've sort of criticised 2010 kids in your post OP, you see how that works? Everyone likes to criticise the next bunch /circle of life.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> When I was growing up online stuff was all about playing online games, neopets, runescape, *habbo hotel* and chat rooms and websites like livejournal and Myspace (though I never used the latter site really.)












Habbo <3
I miss how it used to look in the early 2000s, and how fun and exciting it was!
Still have a pet dog from the year 2004 left on one of my characters, lol.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

RebuiltByHumans said:


> However, 2000s kids seem to be largely misunderstood online. It seems that most people, mainly these arrogant, entitled "90s kids" stereotype all 2000s kids as disrespectful, hip-hop-loving, bratty little Facebook addicts.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


When I was growing up, one of the boys that I occasionally associated with was probably born around 1993. He was a disrepectful brat to say the least. His parents were loser alcoholics, and he was following suit. He cussed out his parents and assaulted other kids.

Most of my college peers are also "2000's kids" or whatever, and their eyes are glued to their phones updating their facebooks to the point that they'll jaywalk into the busy roads while still looking at their phones the entire time just hoping that cars and bikes will stop for them.

There are obviously plenty of people who don't follow this stereotype. It's pretty dumb to lump together an entire generation of people. Just because you grew up watching Courage the Cowardly Dog instead of whatever else really has little effect upon how you will grow up or what personality you'll develop.



> That's right, 90s kids consider themselves to be the bees knees, but 2000s kids are lumped in with kids growing up in the 2010s (who mostly are obsessed with hip-hop and social media).


As I said, there are plenty of 20 year olds who are obsessed with hip hop and social media. Pretty much everyone from age 10-45 has a facebook account now.



> We went to school for God's sake, and we DID play outside (several 90s kids seem to think that all 2000s kids played hooky at home all day). Some of us had Sony Walkmans, not iPods. We didn't all smoke or drink. We chatted on MSN a lot as well, and talked about our favourite cartoons on TV.com. And this is just the tip of the iceberg.


Education is compulsary. Kids growing up in 2010 are still required to attend school. I'm honestly not sure why you brought that point up.

Went outside to play? Hah, I never did that. I stayed inside all day on the internet. I've had both an iPod and sony walkman before.

I had some online friends on MSN who were about 13-14 at the time, and they certainly didn't talk about cartoons. One of them became pregnant at 16, so yeah.



> So yeah, we're "special" too, as much as 90s kids hate to admit it. We do not deserve to be stereotyped as brainless, unsociable kids with iPads.


Most of the "2000's" kids that I know are brainless kids with iPads. And you're on SAS; most of us are unsociable, so I'm not sure where you're going with that point.

Your entire argument is weak. Stereotyping based merely on the media you might have consumed during your adolescents is stupid to begin with, but your entire argument just seems to be that we should discriminate against the kids growing up in 2010, not the angels growing up in the 2000's.

So, meh.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

What's with the need to associate your personal identity and self value to some large group decided by mostly random factors?, 90's kids?, 2000's kids?, it's so absurd that it sounds like something out of an episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think they're *that* misunderstood.

I consider myself both a 90's and 2000's kid. The early 2000's were freaking great anyways. S*** that was popular in the 90's didn't just go away over night. I'm a fan of most of the typical 90's cartoons everyone loves even though I was like 3-5 years old in the late 90's. Was born in 95 myself. I remember watching Pokemon, Dragon Ball Z, Digimon, and Sailor moon in the early 2000's and loving the s*** out of it. Meh, doesn't really matter when you're born man. Just enjoy s***, and make memories.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

I consider myself both a 90s and 00s kid. Not a big issue.

I remember boomboxes, lemonade stands, cassette tapes, VHS tapes, cassette tapes, CRT TVs. For video games, PS1, N64, PS2 and... even the Dreamcast. MSN is dead now sadly, but it was awesome. Pokemon and Digimon, Recess, Spongebob, myes. 

I mean, when you're trying to categorize an ENTIRE culture into a time period, setting a certain date is just... I dunno, rigid and unsatisfactory?

For example, The Amanda Show began October 1999, ended late 2002. Is it a 90s show? Well, yeah, but most of it aired during the early 00s. Family Guy is a similar situation.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

RebuiltByHumans said:


> I was born in 1993


That is the year I graduated :lol

90s kids vs 2000 kids.. same thing, different gadgets. Although the anime hairstyle of the 2000s kids is silly. In the 2020s, it will likely be remembered as fondly as the big hair and mullets of the 80s are today.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Grow up. I mean that sincerely.

Stop being a child. Insulting people who are older than you doesn't make you better than them, it just makes you worse than them. I don't blame us 90's kids (although I was a teenager in the 90s) for telling you you're immature, because you are.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Every generation thinks their generation is misunderstood by previous generations. Who really cares?


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

I was born in 1998, so saying I'm a 2000's kid is more accurate. I still understand all those '90s references about old cartoons and stuff.

But I think this generalization of generations is really silly, like some other user said, it's nonsensical to say a child born in the 90s/2000s is better (or had a "better childhood") that someone who was born in the 2010s just because they watched different shows or played different videogames.

And, from what I know, hip-hop was something big during the nineties.

In my opinion being obsessed with media and technology is more a issue of society in general, not of certain people who were born on certain dates.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I remember the version of Sim City from 1994. 

Hell, I remember when Jurassic Park was new, and not being able to go see it, because I was too young. And having to sneak with a friend when it came out on DVD, and I actually got to see it. 

I don't think the newer generation are stupider. I just think they're acting as we were. A 20 year old is going to still be learning a lot of life lessons....try going out there and working and trying to survive on your own! You'll get kicked around and beaten up by this thing called life, and it will make you a stronger person.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

On another topic, I went to school between 2000-2012, entirely in the 21st century, and I have to say, the school system needs a serious overhaul.

A lot of those 12 years were hellish. A lot of it was just copying notes I'll only read once and never again, math equations that won't help me in real life. Tedious. Tedious. Tedious.

A lot of my American friends in school tell me how corrupt it is. I felt like we were treated like ants or monkeys a lot of the time.

I felt like it didn't prepare me for real life, at all.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think we can technically call ourselves both 90s and 00s kids since we memories from both decades. We probably lean more on the 00s side, but we still have memories from the 90s too.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I was born in 1991, so the years that I remember from my childhood really well were 1996-2004. I remember a little bit from 1995. One of my memories from '95 is when my mom was collecting the Batman glass mugs from McDonald's when they were promoting the Batman Forever movie, which is what first sparked my interest in comics. She realized how much I started getting into Batman and bought it on VHS for Christmas that year for me. That's obviously not one of the best Batman movies ever, but I give it credit for being the first thing to get me into collecting comics.

Only kind of criticism I've gotten is from an "80s/early 90s kid" on Tumblr sometime last year. But I knew who the person was, so I'm sure they were only saying it to start drama. I think this fighting between generations is really stupid imo.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

AlexSky said:


> On another topic, I went to school between 2000-2012, entirely in the 21st century, and I have to say, the school system needs a serious overhaul.
> 
> A lot of those 12 years were hellish. A lot of it was just copying notes I'll only read once and never again, math equations that won't help me in real life. Tedious. Tedious. Tedious.
> 
> ...


It depends on the school system.

I went from a country bumpkin school, where kids were beating each other up and bringing knives to school, to a middle class suburban school where the kids who got good grades were liked more than the kids who just goofed off. The first school was scary...it was okay, until I got into junior high, and then kids started dying. I believe they are still dying, kids killing other kids. I actually had a switchblade held on me at one point.

So it really depends. I do believe that high schools are trying their best to integrate the current technology (which wasn't there for me from 1986-2002), so there are a lot more problems. I remember computer classes in junior high...we would play games to goof off, like checkers and MS Paint. Now you have Facebook and Twitter, not to mention everything else online. Teachers have a hard time taking iPads out of the classroom when they are using them for schoolwork.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I do believe that high schools are trying their best to integrate the current technology (which wasn't there for me from 1986-2002), so there are a lot more problems. I remember computer classes in junior high...we would play games to goof off, like checkers and MS Paint. Now you have Facebook and Twitter, not to mention everything else online. Teachers have a hard time taking iPads out of the classroom when they are using them for schoolwork.


I think the technology integration is, well, going horribly.

One thing I will never understand is teachers telling students to AVOID using Wikipedia and wikis in general. Right now, it has like, 4.5 MILLION articles.

Like, come on!

Wikis are the epitome of information resource, and you're telling students NOT to use them?
If anything, you'd think that teachers would be teaching students HOW to use, edit, create and manage wikis.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> Habbo <3
> I miss how it used to look in the early 2000s, and how fun and exciting it was!
> Still have a pet dog from the year 2004 left on one of my characters, lol.


God I was addicted to Habbo in 2006, although I did lie about my age. 
I really hate all the updates they made to it, the game is almost unplayable for me now..


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> Habbo <3
> I miss how it used to look in the early 2000s, and how fun and exciting it was!
> Still have a pet dog from the year 2004 left on one of my characters, lol.


Lol I stared it when I was 9. I remember always saying I was 14 (well until I was about 13), I stopped playing by the time I was 15 because they made the credit furniture cost 1 cred more than they were in the shop :rain


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I was born in 93 but I have no idea what group I fall into. I didn't really experience a childhood until late 90s early 2000s. I mean you're sort of like a braindead blob until 5 or something. At least from my memory. Which I don't remember anything that far back really except the random TV screen I had my eyeballs glued to. So I don't know if I would associate myself with the 90s and I don't really care about the 2000s either since I just played WoW and Everquest the whole time growing up and tried my best to be a shut in and avoid the neighborhood retards club consisting of ADD kids and overall douchehats that for some reason kept knocking on my door. Hyperactive kids tired me out even as a kid.

I do remember the age discrimination on WoW though. People who thought I was like 30 would ask how old I was. "13." "O-hh." *Never speaks to me again.* Though I saw that person years later when I was 18 and of course still not talking to me because he'll forever think of me as that 13 year old that sounds 30 over chat. It's not hard to fake maturity over chats. It's why a lot of kids sound mature over the internet because again it's not hard to sound ultra mature over the internet. Now on a headset is a different story. Though I never used "TeamSpeak" or "Ventrilo" because of SA. Also didn't have a mic.

Maturity over the internet= Good typing skills











It's gonna be weird to hear of kids saying "I'm a 10s kid!" At some point.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> Habbo <3
> I miss how it used to look in the early 2000s, and how fun and exciting it was!
> Still have a pet dog from the year 2004 left on one of my characters, lol.


They deleted my account a year or so ago when they did an account purge because I didn't use/check my old email anymore ;_; I had a pet cat. I used to go on the foreign Habbos sometimes too actually, I went on the Finnish one a few times but everyone seemed to be speaking English in the rooms I went in. :S I liked that they had mountain dew machines because those weren't on the other one haha.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

What annoys me is that people tend to not know when certain technology existed...like MP3 players were around since 1997 and DVD players since 1996....or CDs..hell they're from the '80s..

The '90s wasn't all about the damned magnetic media.

What's worse is that nobody knows that the internet was around since the 1960s...the WWW...that's from 1990ish.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

In 20 years, people will be talking sh!t about the 2010s kids. I was born in 1991 and i'm an early 00s kid/ 00s teen. I LOVED the early 00s and it was fun to be a kid, up till 9/11 happened, then all the innocence and fun went to S***.

Oh and BTW, I wish these so called 90s kids would grow the ***** up! These folks are in their late 20s teasing 20 yr old kids and living off s*** that happened back in 1995 GTFO. And also the 90s kids posers need GROW UP TOO!


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Socialanxiety11 said:


> In 20 years, people will be talking sh!t about the 2010s kids. I was born in 1991 and i'm an early 00s kid/ 00s teen. I LOVED the early 00s and it was fun to be a kid, up till 9/11 happened, then all the innocence and fun went to S***.
> 
> Oh and BTW, I wish these so called 90s kids would grow the ***** up! These folks are in their late 20s teasing 20 yr old kids and living off s*** that happened back in 1995 GTFO. And also the 90s kids posers need GROW UP TOO!


I was born the same year as you and consider myself a 90s kid.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

lol at feigned entitlement over something you have no control over; birth year.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

they are 13 whats to understand, go do your homework


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

who even gives a s***. it doesnt matter if you grew up in 2000s or 1950s life has always been s*** and always wil be. so you had better cartoons? who even cares though. its just poeple living through rose tinted glasses


----------

